# Homeless dude poses as EOD w/Special Forces for 8 months



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2015)

Bwah ha...BWAH HAHAHAHA!  

Can't get nothin past those Army guys at Bragg!

Latest: Civilian caught living in Fort Bragg barracks no longer in custody

_The man, whose identity has not been confirmed by officials, had been detained by Fort Bragg law enforcement on Wednesday after being discovered in barracks used by the 3rd Special Forces Group._

_The fake soldier (whose name remains unknown) was apparently a popular man around the base. “[He] was instantly a friend to everyone,” was skilled at dominoes, and he “knew all the cool places in Fayetteville,” the post notes. It’s unclear whether other special forces members were aware the man was a fraud._

Homeless Man Allegedly Lived In Army Barracks As Soldier For 8 Months


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 21, 2015)

I blame Hurt Locker for him appropriating that crab!! Nobody posed as EOD before that movie came out. :wall:


----------



## Grunt (Dec 21, 2015)

And people wonder how posers make it for as long as they do in the civilian world before ever getting called out...if they are....:-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 21, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I blame Hurt Locker for him appropriating that crab!! Nobody posed as EOD before that movie came out. :wall:



Probably with a CIB under it...all kinds of WTF in that movie.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 21, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Bwah ha...BWAH HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Can't get nothin past those Army guys at Bragg!
> 
> ...




Like it wouldn't be hard to pose as a Marine.  Lots of guttural sounds, a haircut and randomly telling people to get off the grass and you'd pass as Gunny or higher.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Like it wouldn't be hard to pose as a Marine.  Lots of guttural sounds, a haircut and randomly telling people to get off the grass and you'd pass as Gunny or higher.



Nah, we'd have him pegged in a second.  Most likely because he didn't bitch about how much he hated being in the "fucking Marine Corps" enough!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2015)

The original coverage was brought to you by WTF Moments.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 22, 2015)

SF guys don't live in the barracks so no actual SF guys would have ever come into contact with this guy. 

Just saying.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 22, 2015)

When I was a freshman in college there was this slightly-older-than-the-average guy living in our dorm, but no one knew what room.  Turned out he was a homeless guy who lived in the "social area" (in the basement of the dorm, couches, study areas, washers, etc) and actually rotated through about half a dozen dorms.  He was very sociable, everyone liked him.  I think he was officially trespassed but still ended up living on campus for at least the 4 years I was there.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 22, 2015)

It sounded like the barracks were used by OT or whatever it is they call the holding company/platoon for drops and VWs. I have a lot of buddies who came to RASP from there and from what they've said the place is wild...


----------



## Rapid (Dec 22, 2015)

Man, I was sure this was going to be from the Duffel Blog.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Man, I was sure this was going to be from the Duffel Blog.


;)
“Homeless Man” Kicked Out Of Special Forces Barracks Was Actually… A Special Forces Soldier » Article 107 News


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 24, 2015)

The Duffelblog...just better written.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 23, 2016)

Remember this guy?

INVESTIGATION: How a civilian 'con-artist' moved into Fort Bragg's Special Forces barracks


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2016)

What a train wreck.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 24, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> What a train wreck.


I am not surprised one of the Bn's here at Ft sam had zero key control, discovered after Christmas when Soldiers came back from leave and discovered all their shit was gone with no sign of a breakin.


----------



## Etype (Apr 24, 2016)

Are we still pretending this is real?

ETA- I mean, is this a real story that people are still talking about?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2016)

Etype said:


> Are we still pretending this is real?
> 
> ETA- I mean, is this a real story that people are still talking about?


The original story is completely real brother.  The Article 107 News satire piece is completely made up.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 24, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I blame Hurt Locker for him appropriating that crab!! Nobody posed as EOD before that movie came out. :wall:



Some did after "Speed" came out, and I bet they thought they were being clever.


----------

